# Mods up for grabs



## Grand Guru (8/4/19)

Hi there. I have 2 mods for those in need.
Sigelei Kaos gunmetal in 5/10 condition (atty scratch marks and paint chips) but in excellent working condition. Was paired to skyline of the same colour but no longer in use. 
*This one found a new home.*
You're welcome to PM me to arrange for shipping. 
A joyetech Cubox 50w. Bought it and threw it in my gloves box as a backup but was never used. Has a few scratches from lying in the car for over 6 months. *Still available.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 17


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/4/19)

Great offer. This is what this forum is all about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/4/19)

Cubox still available.


----------



## Silver (8/4/19)

This is great to see

Big kudos to you @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (8/4/19)

May i please have it? 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru (8/4/19)

Spongebob said:


> May i please have it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


You're welcome to PM me @Spongebob.


----------



## Spongebob (9/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> You're welcome to PM me @Spongebob.


On second thought plse give it to someone who needs it more 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/4/19)

My brother in law wants to start vaping and quit smoking. Gave him my Gusto Mini and i have been refilling the pods for him.

Could i possibly get the cubox for him? I will then Pif the Gusto Mini again for someone else on the forum.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/4/19)

StompieZA said:


> My brother in law wants to start vaping. Gave him my Gusto Mini and i have been refilling the pods for him.
> 
> Could i possibly get the cubox for him? I will then Pif the Gusto Mini again for someone else on the forum.


PM me your shipping details. I’ll add an RTA/RDA for the good cause

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## StompieZA (9/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> PM me your shipping details. I’ll add an RTA/RDA for the good cause



Oh wow!! Thats awesome! I also have a Voopoo Uforce subohm tank which he can use.

PM Incoming!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spongebob (9/4/19)

Then I'll take the gusto

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (9/4/19)

Spongebob said:


> Then I'll take the gusto
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



Its yours!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Spongebob (9/4/19)

Really 

Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk


----------



## StompieZA (12/4/19)

Spongebob said:


> Really
> 
> Sent from my SM-T561 using Tapatalk



If you really want it, PM me and i will arrange delivery

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## juliannaidoo.jn (13/4/19)

Hi guys, any of the mods still available, I just joined the forum after reading the posts for a while and want to quit smoking. I have a twisp clero 2 that I can swap, used it for a month but the draw was too tight. I want to start using a dtl reg mod on my journey to quit the stinkies.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaidieboi (13/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Cubox still available.


Price ?


----------



## Grand Guru (13/4/19)

Both mods are gone.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (14/4/19)

Grand Guru said:


> Both mods are gone.


Awesome bro!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

